# bei Formular absenden neues fenster öffnen?



## x0x (14. Januar 2003)

Wie kann ich es erreichen, dass bei einem normalen Formular beim klicken auf Anfrage senden ein neues Browserfenster geöffnet wird, in dem z.B. die bestätigung der Absendung einer Mail oder evtl. Fehlermeldungen gezeigt werden?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (14. Januar 2003)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials66284.html


----------

